# New car in the fleet...



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Well after trading my little Abarth in for a diesel Lexus, the car gods were very upset by this... resulting in me picking up a speeding fine - using the slowest car i've had for over a decade!

I decided to take that as a warning to get a faster car.... 

I went to see and drive a few different cars, and I was even 1 minute from buying a lovely Porsche 911 turbo… made up my mind that I was going to waste a load of money on it…

A few things happened as I walked over to pay for it though…

1)	I realised I felt like a complete kn0b driving it - I was actually cringing at myself for being such a kn0b.
2)	It sounds s**t… I like my V8's… sorry to all the porka fans…
3)	I felt like a kn0b
4)	In the "real life" test, it isn't that quick compared to my cars (XKR, S8, etc)
5)	I felt like a kn0b
6)	I found myself arguing that I should spend all that money - most unlike me!

So in the end, my accounting brain and my lack of enthusiasm for the car meant that I walked away..and walked away from a very confused salesman! :lol:

I tried then to go and see the M3 I had seen - the dealer didn't work on Saturdays, and wasn't prepared to let me drive it…as I had already "moaned" about the "stupid, cheap, chavvy brake covers"…

So I fell back to my original choice… my mates Audi S4…

I was worried that it was too like my S8, so I stole it for the night to see how it was and how I liked it…

No fear, it's a completely different car… and I loved it… and it feels faster than the 911…and I don't feel like a kn0b driving it……. :lol:

A few issues (my kind of issues) meant that I handed over less than a new "supermini"… for a 2 owner, full Audi history beast of a motor…

2 things I don't usually go with after my mates are cars and girls… but this one was owned by a retired gentleman since it was 6 months old - purchased as a retirement gift to himself… it's just had 2 replacement wings and 8 coils replaced under the Audi warranty, and my mate only really drove it for 1 month before deciding that the fuel was too much for him - and it's been parked up since - so it doesn't "feel" like his car…. :lol:

Things I need to sort:

1)	Service, front brakes and MOT (must thank Grizz for a discount code for ECP - got everything I needed for £290!!! That's including 8 spark plugs, 10 litres of oil, all filter AND disks and pads)
2)	Road tax
3)	Rear parking sensor is broken (common fault)
4)	And well… it needs a clean of course! :lol: 

And in true Cueball stylllleeeeee… I've just booked it into MRC tuning for a stage 2 remap, and Miltek loud sans CATS….

I'm not usually a fan boy of things, but there is something about the Audi S cars I really like… probably they don't look like much, but they are very good cars to drive and have fun in…

I'll get some proper pics up soon, but it's the same colour as the one below (Norago blue)… got a few details coming up too… my lexus, MD's A8, Mates RS6 and now this! :lol:










So there we go, you can all rest easy now and get some sleep that you have been updated!! :lol:

:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Very nice Cuey, best colour too :argie:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

good choice! :thumb:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Sounds great, will look out for the proper pics and obviously the detail :thumb:

Re the salesman with the M3, I can't imagine he'll be in the trade for much longer with an attitude like that


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

COOOOOrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !!!


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice , Go easy on the loud pedal


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

You big flat six ist lol


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Drive it to the BMW garage and wait until you see the guy, wave then blast off.
His loss, big time!

Enjoy it and post us a sound clip when it's all done.:thumb:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Wot! No red interior?
Know what you mean about the 911. l remember Rowan Atkinson saying that he would love to own one but wouldn't want to be seen driving it.
Any way, nice final choice :thumb::thumb:


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

if anyone else wants a permanent ecp discount code this one works:

ukm425 

its from the mk4 golf forum I use


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

So in the space of about 3 and half minutes youve got rid of the Fiat, bought a Toyota AND now got an Audi!?
You only posted up about getting the Fiat the other month didnt you??


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:lol:

I had the Fiat for a few months!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> :lol:
> 
> I had the Fiat for a few months!


Haha sorry, it takes me a month to decide what I want for tea! lol


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I take it you bought a B6 S4 not a B5 as you pictured?

One like this









I'm guessing by the fact you purchased 8 plugs and not 6.

I like the Avants in the B6, discreet and 340bhp 4WD. Let us know how it goes on fuel.


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

How come you got rid of the Abarth? Thought you'd started toning the cars down? lol


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> I take it you bought a B6 S4 not a B5 as you pictured?
> 
> One like this
> 
> ...


Yes a B6, the picture was only to show the colour, as I stated! smarty pants  :lol:

eh...fuel so far is in single numbers! :wall::wall::wall:

just trying it out obviously.... :driver::driver::driver:

I'll get it all set up on the road trip app soon...

:thumb:



petemattw said:


> How come you got rid of the Abarth? Thought you'd started toning the cars down? lol


It was a great car, just not for me mate.... and had to get a diesel for the motorway driving.. but then got bored with that after the first trip! :lol:

still trying to tone the cars down!

:lol: :wall:

:thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I know you like your V8's with a supercharger:

http://www.kmdtuning.com/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=1777

545bhp = $8500 = FAAAAAST


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

yeah I do indeed... V8, manual and 4 wheel drive seems a bit better then RWD and an auto....

MRC do a supercharger for it too.. I have been looking!..... :devil:

after the remap, brakes and suspension... then... 'charger!

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

There was an S4 at the dealer's I got the Spec B from,It was grey and looked pretty good but I had my heart set on some creamy smooth flat 6 power :thumb:


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Must resist, to many kn0b jokes spring to mind lol. Nice choice of car though.


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice motor, it of a difference from the Abarth though!:lol:


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice brief - well jel


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Hope you enjoy your Audi 
Sad about Abarth, as I love mine. 
Speeding ticket, oh dear.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

LittleMissTracy said:


> Hope you enjoy your Audi
> Sad about Abarth, as I love mine.
> Speeding ticket, oh dear.


The Abarth is a great wee car Tracy... just not me... but I won't say a bad thing about them... great fun! :driver::driver::driver:

I'm too used to big V8 engines... small revvy things are motorbikes! 

The speeding ticket was a loooong time coming too... see notes about big V8's and motorbikes! :lol: :wall:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Really nice car, on my "Bucket list" of motors, particularly that model which looks far more of a 'sleeper' than the later models.

I'm jealous again... innit..


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

avit88 said:


> if anyone else wants a permanent ecp discount code this one works:
> 
> ukm425
> 
> its from the mk4 golf forum I use


It didnt work bud


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

RedUntilDead said:


> It didnt work bud


BRISK25 for a permanent 25% off


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Brill choice ! Even better colour. I love it!


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: you are right to feel like a kn0b...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

VERY nice! If only I could be so decisive!


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

RedUntilDead said:


> It didnt work bud


sorry mate
its this

ukmk425

missed out the k


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Nice choice Cuey! Been looking at these myself over the last few months as I'm getting tired of the SUV I drive!
You must be in your 40's now as well though, and realised (like me!) that you're no driving god, but like going fast, hence 4-wheel drive!!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice indeed. Keep the updates coming :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Enjoy the new car. 

The hotter Audis usually look the part. 

Why didn't you feel the 911 turbo wasn't as fast in the real world? 

Also, I'm useless with indetifying Audis, but isn't your sample picture an older 2.7l turbo rather than the 4.2?


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Nice car Cueball, really like that colour


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Enjoy the new car.
> 
> The hotter Audis usually look the part.
> 
> ...


yeah, the car in my first post was just to show the colour!!

I have the B6, the one shown later on...

I took the 911 out on the roads I drive, and it just didn't impress me... maybe if I had never had any fast cars before it, I would have fell in love... but I just didn't click...

I've had V8's for over a decade now... it's hard to find something that sounds better as well (IMO) the 911 engine sounds dismal, again (IMO)

I just couldn't find anything it can do better enough to warrant it's price tag over the Audis... which can take 4/5 people, their bags and be a lot more discrete about the whole thing....

no doubt it's a great car, and it has fans and people that lust over it all over the world... just not for me....

:thumb:



Porkypig said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: you are right to feel like a kn0b...


only felt a kn0b driving the 911... back to good old me now!

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

I absolutely LOVE Audis... I love the XF and was seriously considering swapping the Rav4 for an Audi but cannot make up my mind what to do...

I have had a few "Performance" Audis including a B7 RS4 and to be honest nothing has come close to that car since I sold it......


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> 1)	I realised I felt like a complete kn0b driving it - I was actually cringing at myself for being such a kn0b......
> 
> 3)	I felt like a kn0b.....
> 
> 5)	I felt like a kn0b.....


Are you sure you're not just a bit of a knob?? :lol::lol:

Either way though, nice choice of car. I'm a fan of the Porsche and Audi. :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Alex_225 said:


> Are you sure you're not just a bit of a knob?? :lol::lol:
> 
> Either way though, nice choice of car. I'm a fan of the Porsche and Audi. :thumb:


100% sure on that mate... only when driving that car...

Probably the same kind of feeling you get when driving about in your renault... :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho



:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice motor Cueball :thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Verrrrryyyy nice!


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice choice :thumb:


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Not just me then that speeds in smaller less powered cars then and then drives sensibly in bigger more powerful things then lol. Said this all along its because your use to the power and feel you need the thrash the granny out of it to get it to move....

Nice choice by the way


----------

